# U Picked it, I smoked it!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

according to your votes, it was the RASS that was burned to ashes tonight.

All of this bourbon talk got me thirsty so I paired it with Jack Daniels single barrel. I know Jack is Sour Mash and not bourbon, but its the closest thing that I have, I need to restock! lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes you do need to restock LOL, looks like a great smoke!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

still a good pairing I must say!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

those are great smokes... but i had some draw problems on a few. did yours?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The draw was perfect.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I've probably smoked about 80 RASS over the past five years, and I've never had a draw issue with them. Now the Monte #2 and #4 I've had HUGE draw problems, and will never buy them again.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I burnt through my last box of RASS with no problems, great draw and burn. I cant say the same for the box of Boli RC I have 6 out of the 25 were unsmokeable


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BTW - I love that ashtray. I cant ever find one for a decent price. Still very cool looking!
That JD single Barrel isnt bad either!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is a sweet ashtray.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

anyone care to explain the diff between Sour Mash and Bourbon?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

RASS is good!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> anyone care to explain the diff between Sour Mash and Bourbon?


I pulled this from a differ site...

American Whiskeys which are 
Blended, bourbon, bottled-in-bond, corn, rye, sour mash,
Bourbon is distilled from fermented mash of at least 51% corn, the rest of the 
mash can contain other types of grain, which are usually rye and barley.
Rye has as its 51% rye grain in its mash. ( Old Overholt)
Corn has grain as its fermented mash but has 80% of that ferment as corn.
Bottled and bond whiskey which is considered straight whiskey is bottled at 
100 proof and ages in Goverment wharehouses for 4 yrs
Sour mash ( jack Daneils) uses fermented yeast instead of fresh yeast ( sweet 
mash) thus the term sour mash.
The difference between straight and blended is that straight means the mash 
must contain at least 51% of a certain grain.
The blended whiskeys are made from different combinations of straight whiskeys 
that come from different distilers or there own distilling processses.
so basicily the mash and its percentage and type of grain dictates the type 
of whiskey....51% barley=Straight Malt, 51% rye =Straight Rye, 51% corn= 
straight bourbon, 80% corn=stright corn whiskey. Add in this confusing fray 
ageing and production techniques, quality of the grains used and you have 
become completly insane, also some brands are just marketed better and thus 
call for a higher price because of there image.

yes, I know I'm guilty of thread jacking... again.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

it has to be made in Kentucky to be called bourbon, anything made outside of Kentucky isn't bourbon.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

looks like a real nice ashtray lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn Bigfoot you get free smokes but no free liquor, what's up with that?!?!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

use to get free liquor, now get it at cost. not bad.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> BTW - I love that ashtray. I cant ever find one for a decent price. Still very cool looking!
> That JD single Barrel isnt bad either!


 YOU CAN FIND INEXPENSIVE ASHTRAYS ON THE DEVILSITE UNDER MERCHANDISE. BUT THE ONE IN THE PIC IS NOT ONE OF THE CHEAP ONES. YOU'LL SEE ONES FROM CBID AND CI, THOSE ARE THE CHEAPIES.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, very nice on both accounts. Flint


----------

